# Whos going to GR Tax. show?



## Foam Guy (Feb 17, 2007)

Looking to chat a little about the upcoming show in GR. My company will be showing there and I'm trying to find out how you guys like it. Looking forward to meeting everyone.


----------



## Big Buck (Feb 8, 2000)

Tell us a little more info.

Thanks
Mike


----------



## unregistered55 (Mar 12, 2000)

I'll be there. The displays, seminars, rubbing elbows with the competitors, visiting with colleagues, and buying some supplies makes for a great experience every year.


----------



## MGV (Jan 22, 2002)

Is this the one that is at the Fishing and travel show at the devos Place?


----------



## Foam Guy (Feb 17, 2007)

Should we bring a box of urethane supplies to sell at the show? We make a urethane product that can be used to make turkey/fish heads. I'm looking forward to meeting all the taxidermists and learning more about this.


----------



## Ebowhunter (Apr 5, 2000)

Have you talked with Joe Miles?

It is always a good idea to bring products to sell. I usually hold back on February and March purchases to take advantage of shipping and show discounts.


----------



## hoyt8 (Dec 18, 2006)

Foam Guy said:


> Looking to chat a little about the upcoming show in GR. My company will be showing there and I'm trying to find out how you guys like it. Looking forward to meeting everyone.


What is the name of your company? I have went to the MTA convention the last two years. I plan on being there this year as well.


----------



## Foam Guy (Feb 17, 2007)

Our company is Innovative Polymers. We are selling a SmoothOn offset for the casting of bird heads/fish heads. We just had an article published in Tax. Today. We also have a rigid foam for backing up solids. I'm currently working on a material that will not react with deer hide for the filling of the ears so you won't have to use bondo. It will also give the ear some flexibility, so if its bumped, it will bend rather than break.

I have talked to Joe. We will be showing on Thursday and Friday for sure. We will probably be doing some demonstrations and have samples parts there as well. It sounds like we should bring some quart kits with us to sell, so we probably will.


----------



## DTrain (Mar 16, 2005)

When and where is the show?


----------



## hoyt8 (Dec 18, 2006)

DTrain said:


> When and where is the show?


Devos Place from March 15 through the 18


----------



## hoyt8 (Dec 18, 2006)

Foam Guy said:


> We will be showing on Thursday and Friday for sure. We will probably be doing some demonstrations and have samples parts there as well.


I will see you there.


----------



## Foam Guy (Feb 17, 2007)

Look me up when you get to the show guys! Maybe I can sell you something.


----------

